# Shiley Catheter - doesnt know code



## tubacat77 (Aug 21, 2008)

Morning all - I have an provider placing a Shiley Catheter - - he doesnt know code and I'm not finding that particular wording in my resources - - can anyone tell me what code to use?


----------



## Victoria80 (Aug 21, 2008)

I was taught to use 36140 for Shiley.  It's not worded in the CPT book.  I believe it's also referred to as Shiley-udall or femoral udall catheter.  I hope this helps.


----------

